# Do you consider yourself physically attractive?



## Quinault NDN (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't consider my appearance to be anything of notice. It is terribly unimportant.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Quinault NDN said:


> I don't consider my appearance to be anything of notice. It is terribly unimportant.


"Nothing that is is unimportant." Vulcan proverb. ^_^ Whatsup.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I am not naturally good looking, but I love sophisticated clothing and when I dress up I can look like one suave mutha fucka.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I am not naturally good looking, but I love sophisticated clothing and when I dress up I can look like one suave mutha fucka.


Meh, I don't think its what you wear but how you wear it.  Most people don't notice it but good posture can change how people perceive you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Eos said:


> Meh, I don't think its what you wear but how you wear it.  Most people don't notice it but good posture can change how people perceive you.


I've got that down pretty good too. people frequently mistake me for being older because of it =)


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think so. Sometimes I look in the mirror and I like how I look. But other people don't seem to find me attractive so I've come to the conclusion that I'm not.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm quite plain to begin with, but I scrub up all right. Most of the time I can't be assed trying to look nice because it's not that important to me.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

the more clothes I put on (hide behind) the better I look/feel. 
This is why I consider.. winter clothing > summer clothing xP


----------



## Skele (Oct 25, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. When I look into the mirror I see a handsome young man. Women have found me attractive, so I guess its true. I don't care much, although it's good to know that my looks aren't compromising my search for a soulmate.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not conventionally attractive, at least not in ways I would be comfortable with, but I'm not involved with conventional society except as much as absolutely necessary so IDGAF. In my preferred society I am one good-looking fucker.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Somewhere between hideous and average. I don't feel particularly good about how I look, but some people have found me physically attractive. I can't rule out their opinions.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Though I don't photograph well, I've been told my entire life that I'm conventionally attractive. I don't always feel it, but I'd be lying if I said I thought I was ugly. 

For the most part I enjoy it. I understand that in some situations it has altered the way I've been treated (for the better), and though I don't think that's fair or right, I'm also not a good enough person to step up and say, "treat me worse, damnit!"

Not that there aren't cons. I will never be okay with guys I don't know coming up to me and comparing my eyes to the Heavens or telling me that they love a girl with freckles or asking me why I haven't yet been "snatched up" and married. Or getting honked at. Or walking by a group of guys and hearing them talk about me and then shout obscene requests to me as I walk past ("blow me!"). All of which happen. All of which make me wish I were invisible. Creep City.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

nope 10 character


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Do I think I'm attractive? Hm sometimes yes and sometimes no.

Depends rlly but most of the time I dnt care *shrugs* have more important stuff to worry about.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm naturally fairly physically attractive, especially when I'm in my best shape. I'm 6'3 and I've been told by many people that I have an extremely symmetrical face. However, I think I have an unattractive aura about me. I tend to slouch a lot, I only shave every month or two, and I'm not very talkative or approachable unless I actually have something to say, and although I wouldn't flat out say that I'm proud of this, I don't really care enough to change any of it.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

to be . . . or not to be


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> to be . . . or not to be


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

_"average, being prettier would be nice, but I'm not dying"

On a scale of 1-10, I think I'm a 7.
_


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I think I do what I can with what I've got. And it's never proved to be anything less than enough.
I wouldn't rather look like anyone else, however.

I didn't relate to any of the poll options, so no vote.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a 9 on hotornot.com if that has any validity.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm kind of narcissistic, and I feel attractive. On the other hand, I'm objective enough to judge my own physical appearance. So I choose average and I don't care.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

Sometimes I think I am super effing hot and I'm like wow, I look good
And other days I want to wear a paper bag

So what I got from this is
I just try not to think about it anymore.

Where is that option?


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes I think I look cute, but I usually consider myself average.


----------



## Xatyrn (Feb 15, 2012)

Sometimes I'm like YEAH GONNA TURN SOME HEADS TODAY GURL.
Other times it's GOSH MY FRIZZY HAIR AND MESSY APPEARANCE UGH UGLY.

I guess people think I'm attractive though. I used to not really know, but a LOT of people have said I'm beautiful and I've discovered I was the sexual fantasy star of a few guys despite my awkward personality. xD My favorite physical trait is my blue eyes. I've gotten SO many compliments by people I don't even know. I also like my build, sort of...I'm not weak with flimsy limbs like some girls. My legs are strong though that led to years of broken esteem after a boys in elementary school said my legs were fat.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I consider myself pretty average-looking. I am a redhead, though, which makes my appearance a bit striking and unordinary, which I really enjoy. Redheaded men aren't traditionally thought of as being attractive, but I find that we merely attract a different subset of the population.

I have been told by one female sexual partner and one gay man who was hitting on me at the time that I'm extremely attractive, though, so it could be that I don't give myself enough credit.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

No I don't really. I don't consider myself ugly, but I don't consider myself attractive either. My hair is one big thing, I find it too poofy at some times, too frizzy at others, and does this weird curling thing in the back by my neck. The other thing is just acne, but I realize it's a stage and I won't be having it in a few years or so likely. I have been told by some lady friends that they would consider me fairly attractive, but for some reason I don't accept things like that very easily. Plus a few of my friends are... Brutally honest. One of them to the point of being almost downright insulting, which I've had some discussions with him on.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Average I guess. 
Possibly below average but that depends on my mood.
I've been called cute a few times. So I dont know. *shrugs*


----------



## SoldierOfLove (Jan 17, 2012)

No. Most of the time I won't even look in mirrors.

But then once a month, around bleeding time I feel sexy. I can stomach looking in a mirror then, and I don't feel a need to wear make up to hide myself. I feel sexy as is. I might not look it to the rest of the world, but it feels good to feel it.

I <3 my period. I wil be sad when it leaves me.


----------



## Harper (Jan 16, 2012)

Honestly, this is the question I ask every morning before leaving home lol. 
I am physically attractive when I wear clothes that suit me. 
I discovered that my appearance/attractiveness is hugely depends on what I wear and how I apply makeups even though I wear minimal makeups and simple clothes.

Some people called my ugly, and some people(not my close friends nor family) meant that I am beautiful. I am that complicated and difficult to tell girl  So I came to a conclusion that beauty is really in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

I do, and I'm actually pretty much content with my looks. My parents were (and are, even by now) physically attractive looking fellows, so I think I got good cards from the gene pool, in that issue. 

I would like to have more muscles, and frankly I'm growing some.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

This is an interesting subject for me.

I know that objectively, when I look at myself, that I am 
tolerably good-looking, and I can tell that a decent number
of people I come in contact with also think so.

But, despite this, I feel repulsive inside. I feel weird, almost
alien to others and don't understand how anyone could
be truly attracted to me. (Without being mistaken or
duped in some way).

That is basically what I have concluded: the people
around me are being duped. Something about the
way I act and dress convinces people that I am 
far better looking than I actually am. 

Plus, they also do not seem to perceive the repulsiveness 
of my personality due to me cracking so many jokes,
I think....

Of course, I could just have a seriously warped sense of
self, but that doesn't make that feeling go away.
Kafkaesque, bitches.


----------



## robespierre (Jan 11, 2012)

It's odd. People tell me that I'm "attractive" but when I was younger I didn't feel that way all the time. I've always wanted to look more attractive but now I really am comfortable with my image.
I think I look good enough.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness that poll is huge. Basically, yes, I consider myself to be pretty and attractive. I do not, however, consider myself to be "gorgeous", a term I reserve for just exceptionally beautiful people. *shrugs* Pretty happy with my natural gifts, but it's not like they'll last forever anyway, and they're hardly the most important thing in life.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I struggled to pick between "I'm hideous! ;(" and "no, but I don't care because I'm old", ultimately I went with I'm hideous! ;( because I appreciated the added fun in the emoticon.

But more than anything I'm very disappointed at the lack of fun options in the poll. Do better next time.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm physically and mentally attractive.


----------



## Eliza. Peace to you. (Nov 19, 2011)

TreeBob said:


> I want to be pretty on the inside. Where is that option? You all should see it. If there were inside out runway models, i'd be a diva.


 My mother always said, 

"Pretty is is pretty does". There is certainly much truth to this. So I felt guilty looking in the mirror too long for many years, up through my adult life, too. This in spite of being a visual person who likes beauty. This was reinforced by an underlying philosophy common in the Evangelical community I was a part of that "the body doesn't matter" - that only what is inside counts. Now I am Catholic, and the body does matter. You can see it in our way of worship that involves the body - the sign of the cross, the kneeling, the flat on the floor in front of the Eucharist. A priest told a friend and I once (I was visiting her in the parish office where she worked) when he overheard us complaining about this or that about ourselves that we should never speak of ourselves like that, that we should stand naked in front of the mirror and declare, "I am beautifully and wonderfully made!" LOL, there is much wisdom in this. 

So I have evolved to think more as @MuChApArAdOx does, that we need to love our own body, and particularly if we want someone else to. And that is what I want. An older long-happily-married man counseled me recently, "The goods of marriage are sex". How lovely to say that with genuine happy enthusiasm after MANY years marriage to one woman. Its what I want...


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm considered very attractive by people around me. I've been asked to model before.

I want to be considered smart before I'm considered beautiful though. After all, beauty expires. 

I'm happiest when I forget I have a shell. I am very confident during those times. I approach everyone, I walk and talk confidently. Then, when someone says something along the lines, "You're very smart. Such an _odd_ case, considering you're very beautiful, " I actually start feeling not as confident. It's a weird phenomena. I guess because I'm scared that my looks are hindering me in a world that places more importance in intelligence; I'm referring to academic pursuits. The person probably meant well, but I over think stuff too much. 

Also, I find beauty to be quite subjective. I like guys that have quirks. I've never been attracted to modelesque-looking guys.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm terribly unattractive, but I don't see my appeal. Physically or mentally.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

I answered "above average, I enjoy being good looking". Yes, i consider myself attractive and others told me so, too. More important is that i have an attractive personality, too. Even though i'm not superficial, appearence is important to me, so i always wanna look my best (out of self-respect and for others), and i like being around other attractive people, as well. When i wear clothes that suit me very well/my style, i am told i'm hot. I don't really consider myself hot, but i know i am good-looking enough and i love myself


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I'm fairly average, but I am very hard on myself and think I have mild BDD, primarily due to my mother saying very cruel things about my physical appearance when I was growing up. I do get very jealous of other people based on their looks, which is something I've been working on changing about myself. It's silly to waste negative energy wishing you could change things that you can't.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

viva said:


> I think I'm fairly average, but I am very hard on myself and think I have mild BDD, primarily due to my mother saying very cruel things about my physical appearance when I was growing up. I do get very jealous of other people based on their looks, which is something I've been working on changing about myself. It's silly to waste negative energy wishing you could change things that you can't.


I think I may be at grips with this condition as well, it's a truly sad thing since you look way better than average, but I know how nonsensical/frustrating these things can get(BDD and other things), I'll sometimes go out to socialize with people and feel like I'm so bad-looking because of the most minimal issue with my image, and then come back home to look at myself and say ''You idiot... you look just fine, why trip so badly over this??'' At any rate, I've improved with this a bit compared to my adolescence, but the thing can be quite recurrent at the worst times, I have to make a conscious effort to shut it off.


----------



## Pererini (Apr 5, 2012)

I consider myself fairly average; I kind of have a "jutting" jaw and I'm sort of lumpy. My boyfriend seems to find me attractive and I've been flirted with before, so I guess I'm not doing so bad.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Signify said:


> I wish I had straight teeth and a face rid of acne. Combine this with the wonderful gift of INTP-low self esteem from perceiving functions, you are basically guaranteed to never get laid.


You can fix all of those. Plus, chicks may find braces cute on you or something.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't feel very attractive


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I picked below average but it's not important to me. Looks fade with age and nobody is pretty when they are a rotting corpse. I would rather be loved for my mind and I think I have a beautiful mind because I'm a kind person =] I think that is much more important and when I leave this world I want people to remember that and the way I made them feel....not for how I look.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Peripheral said:


> You can fix all of those. Plus, chicks may find braces cute on you or something.


 Yes, because EVERYONE has braces in college. I think I may push through college and try the invisible ones once I get into the the engineering Uni I am transferring to 2 years afterwards. I don't think I will have to worry about romantic endeavors there.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm pretty meh and plain. I would really like to more attractive but I doubt it'll ever happen.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

When I first voted in this poll I considered myself below average and wished that I was better looking. A few months later I've lost quite a bit of weight and gained a lot of confidence. I would at least be choosing the average, and feel sexy option now. Funny how these things can change so quickly depending on what's going on in your life.


----------



## Lloydy (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a head shaped like a Beluga Whale's and a hairline so funny it writes its own standup comedy. I used to think i was fairly attractive like in an above average way, but then the six and a half thousand women i have thrown my attentions at who have rejected me have shown me i am as unpleasant to the eye as mouldy bread.

But someday my time to shine will come. Someday.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

average looking, but I feel sexy anyway =P

I feel hot. Especially when I'm in a good mood. Though, I know in reality I would probably be considered average, which is fine. I'm not complaining by any means.


----------

